# Is plastisol the one?



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys

I've had enough now of heat pressing my vinyl logo on to my t-shirts, hoodies and jumpers.

The quality is very 50/50 it's either good or real poor especially after a wash etc.

My question now is, should I get my logo made in plastisol so I can heat press it myself? I was thinking of paying a company to screen print them but if plastisol is just as good then I'll obviously do that instead

Thanks everyone


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

IMO transfers are not quite as good as direct screen printing but they work well enough for me.....

It really comes down to how much money you have to invest....If you have lots of money you can afford screen printing.....If not, 100.00 or less in transfers and away you go.....There is a large list of vendors as a sticky at the top of this forum section....


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Greg. The custom transfers are screen printed with plastisol inks. I think you will find that the quality is similar to direct screen printing.


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

proworlded said:


> Greg. The custom transfers are screen printed with plastisol inks. I think you will find that the quality is similar to direct screen printing.


Awesome!!!


----------

